# Mixing rod bond



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yo.

What do you guys do to measure your rod bond for mixing?

I usually use Epoxy and can measure it out pretty good in cups but Ive been trying to force myself to use the Rod Bond lately.

I have been using popsicyle sticks to scoop it out and mix with but the viscosity of it makes it where I cant measure it accurately.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

I have been using disposable spoons to measure mine. I know when I run out of this I will be using West Systems Epoxy from here on out. It is expensive but is well worth the money. I have heard of some failures from rod bond.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I use the popcicle stickes also and just eyeball the amounts. Its not as exact as thread finish or most other liquid epoxies. havent had a problem yet....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Gotcha Guys. Just seems like my "precise" Eyeballing is a little off.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Gotcha Guys. Just seems like my "precise" Eyeballing is a little off.


Step one- mix epoxy
Step Two- drink adult beverage

When you do step two first eyeballing can be slightly to considerably off.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Maybe thats my Problem.*



gilly21 said:


> Step one- mix epoxy
> Step Two- drink adult beverage
> 
> When you do step two first eyeballing can be slightly to considerably off.


I keep reverting back to step two quite often.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I use a couple of the (good quality) plastic teaspoons and use them to measure. Dip out a bit, scrape the sides so it's level and it's easy to see how much you have. The nice thing about Rod Bond is that it isn't as finicky about the proportions; just get it close and it'll do!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Try Kar-Dol works well also


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Billcollector said:


> I have heard of some failures from rod bond.


I'm gonna call BS on this. I'm not doubting you heard it, but there's no way it failed...wait there is one way, and it's the one which gives more products a bad rap than anything... USER ERROR. ROd BOnd, Kardol, Flex COat 30 minute, 10 minute U40 Gel - they are all super strong and will only fail if they are not measured properly, or not enough was used, or teh surface of one part wasnt' cleaned. 

How I measure Rod Bond - with a spatula. I grab a goop, slap it onto my mixinf tile, grab a goop of teh other part which looks to be about the same as the other goop - mix the 2 togeher adn glue stuff up. I mix tiny amounts by eyeball (like less than a dime of each part), as well as a lot of it to glue up 10 rods worth of handles at one time. Rod bond & Kardol are both forgiving as can be.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

Well the owner of a large bait and tackle company that has been in business for over 30 years has repaired many rods with reel seats that have broken loose over the years using that used rod bond and other epoxies. I never said that I have had a problem with them but a person that has been building rods for a lot longer time than I have told me about the problems experienced. I am currently using it if you didn't read my first post but I plan on changing to West System, which is a superior expoy system and you don't have to worry about measuring it out just one pump of each and mix them together and apply.


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

Billcollector said:


> in business for over 30 years has repaired many rods with reel seats that have broken loose over the years using that used rod bond and other epoxies. .


Rod Bond has only been around for about 7 or 8 years? If they are repairing factory rods, it has nohing to do with the epoxy, everything to do with poor building techniques. Whether it be the wrong arbor material, not enouhg glue - it's not the epoxy becasue they are all strong enough if used properly.


----------

